# Paphiopedilum barbatum var. nigritum



## Ricky (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## raymond (Jun 24, 2011)

wow very nice flower and picture


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 24, 2011)

These photos could be published in an orchid book!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 24, 2011)

WHOA, fabulous photos! Nice plant too...


----------



## chrismende (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to ask - what's your photo gear? Esp. the lens!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 24, 2011)

chrismende said:


> I have to ask - what's your photo gear? Esp. the lens!



Nothing special, I use a Panasonic GF1 (Micro-FourThirds-Kamera) with a LEICA DG Macro-Elmarit 45 mm. These pictures where made with indirect sunlight.

But that´s only one part for getting pictures with such a big depth of field, especially because I work with a aperture of 5.4 to 8.


----------



## emydura (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice. Can't say I have heard of the variety.

David


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 24, 2011)

It used to be known simply as Paph nigritum. The most well known clone is "Dyak Warrier". Which I have, though its not particularly vigorous.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2011)

Good job, Ricky, on both the flower and the photos.

Leica is probably the best lens-maker, on a par with Carl Zeiss.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2011)

Why nigritum? Its not black or dark? (or is my Latin crappy)


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2011)

var. nigritum is a common name for the darker color version of barbatum - that can be sold better. ;-)

It is not an accepted name by KEW or IPNI. Maybe P. barbatum nigritum or 'nigritum' would be better. Or only P. barbatum.

I will ask Dr. Braem ....


----------



## Mathias (Jun 25, 2011)

Lovely pictures of a nice flower!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats Ricky to both - the bloom and the photos !!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice specimen of my favourite species...  But I have to agree, not really dark enough to be considered 'nigritum'..


----------



## Braem (Jun 25, 2011)

I think that plant is just a beautiful barbatum ...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree! A very nice barbatum!


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Nice specimen of my favourite species...  But I have to agree, not really dark enough to be considered 'nigritum'..




Since you are in Penang do you get to see a lot of barbatum for sale (that may have been wild plants?).

Playing around on the internet I saw a photo from somebodies orchid shopping spree in Penang, and they had an assortment of barbatum that ranged all over the board from pale to dark.

Kind of makes you think the variability in color intensity is pretty high in this species.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with others....great looking barbatum!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 25, 2011)

Great example of the species! Very nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice plant and flower!!!


----------



## ORG (Jun 26, 2011)

Really wonderful pictures but a typical _barbatum_.
_*Cypripedium nigritum*_ was described with darker flowers, so the name of this plant should be changed, also when nowerdays 'nigritum' is only used in trade and not accepted by some authorities.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 26, 2011)

A typical barbatum.........Var. nigritum `Dyak Warrior' has a beautiful bronze over-lay on the petals, which are sparsely, but darkly, spotted. Will try to find/scan my slide of `Dyak Warrior'. Quite nice, actually...... Not sure of the parentage for barbatum `Dyak Warrior', but pretty sure it isn't a pure species......


----------



## Braem (Jun 27, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> A typical barbatum.........Var. nigritum `Dyak Warrior' has a beautiful bronze over-lay on the petals, which are sparsely, but darkly, spotted. Will try to find/scan my slide of `Dyak Warrior'. Quite nice, actually...... Not sure of the parentage for barbatum `Dyak Warrior', but pretty sure it isn't a pure species......


In that case it should not be called P. barbatum nor P. barbatum var. nigritum


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 27, 2011)

Correct - assuming it's a natural hybrid (not necessarily a correct assumption) it should have a different name; not Paph. barbatum var nigritum" . Hope you are feeling better , Guido.


----------



## Braem (Jun 27, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> Correct - assuming it's a natural hybrid (not necessarily a correct assumption) it should have a different name; not Paph. barbatum var nigritum" . Hope you are feeling better , Guido.


I am feeling OK ... but how should I ask that tumor whether he (she?) left something behind ...???

PS. Does Fox Valley have its own golf balls? ;-)


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 29, 2011)

At the rate I'm losing golf balls, Fox Valley can't affford to spend $ putting it's name on them


----------

